
How Language in Job Listings Could Widen Tech's Gender Divide - Doches
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-language-in-job-listings-could-widen-silicon-valleys-gender-divide-1513189821
======
autokill
[http://archive.is/LtTbv](http://archive.is/LtTbv)

